

Game of Thrones looks terrible streaming over hotel wifi (HBO Go?) - pwthornton
http://interchangeproject.org/2012/05/14/game-of-thrones-looks-terrible-streaming-over-hotel-wifi/
HBO thinks that showing audio-only streams of TV shows will stop piracy (yes, HBO actually shows audio-only streams of TV shows instead of allowing offline caching or the purchase of videos through iTunes or Amazong).<p>HBO Go is anything but a to go app without offline caching.<p>Look at the photos from this post; it looks like late 1990s Web video.
======
avbor
What are the reasons for not using offline caching? Was their intent to
prevent piracy, or was this just an instance of a poorly coded application?

